
Colleges should offer a major in sports. It could solve some problems - 80mph
https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/2020/09/07/college-sports-major/
======
BearOso
I agree with this somewhat. I’d go further and say that colleges should scrap
the whole “unwritten rules” system. Why are surreptitious acceptance policies
accepted in public-funded universities? If they’re going to be lax on athletes
for academic standards, why it taboo to discuss even though everyone knows it
happens? We all know that rich donors get preferred admission as well. Can’t
we just be honest about it instead of pretending that the system isn’t
corrupted? We can’t improve without acknowledging any failings.

------
AtlasBarfed
This reminds me of the college that only offered sports:

[http://www.espn.com/espn/feature/story/_/id/19136428/the-
dow...](http://www.espn.com/espn/feature/story/_/id/19136428/the-downfall-
america-first-sport-only-college)

